# Vudu on pioneer vsx1021x



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

When I play vudu off my tv app for some reason it's doesn't come through in digital surround is it because I don't have the correct hookup? Please advise


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankv1371 said:


> When I play vudu off my tv app for some reason it's doesn't come through in digital surround is it because I don't have the correct hookup? Please advise


Some TVs only pass PCM audio out it also may just require you to go into the TV menu and set it to pass Dolby. 

If you have a streaming bluray or PS3 I would simply use it for movie streaming.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Frankv1371 said:


> When I play vudu off my tv app for some reason it's doesn't come through in digital surround is it because I don't have the correct hookup? Please advise


Hello,
What TV are you using? Or are you using a BDP to access Vudu?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanx for the help it was the setting on the tv everything working fine now


----------

